# Type AX Headlight Eyelids



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi. 
I see that someone sells the Type AX Headlight Eyelids for Exys. Anyone knows if they are approved to be used on cars in Norway /Europe ?? And can I get them in all colurs??

Kenneth


----------

